# Game 59: Rockets (27-33) @ Wolves (26-32)



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*March 7th | 7:00 PM | FSN*

*Wolves Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*3 | Marcus Banks*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Ricky Davis*</td> <td align=center>*23 | Trenton Hassell*</td> <td align=center>*21 | Kevin Garnett*</td> <td align=center>*30 | Mark Blount*</td></tr></table>

*Rockets Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*12 | Rafer Alston*</td> <td align=center>*7 | David Wesley*</td> <td align=center>*1 | Tracy McGrady*</td> <td align=center>*5 | Juwan Howard*</td> <td align=center>*11 | Yao Ming*</td></tr></table>

<table><tr><td colspan=5 align=center>*Wolves Reserves*</td> <td width=25></td> <td colspan=5 align=center>*Rockets Reserves*</td></tr> <tr><td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td></td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td></tr></table>

*Prediction
Wolves 91 | Rockets 88*​


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 58: Rockets (27-33) @ Wolves (26-32)*

Hahahaa Lol Man You Did It Again!
Good One


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 58: Rockets (27-33) @ Wolves (26-32)*

Wolves win 96-90.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Game 58: Rockets (27-33) @ Wolves (26-32)*

Another great post, Socco. Feelin' it.

In hopes of keeping with my streak of incorrect predictions, I'm going to say Rockets by... seven, let's say.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 58: Rockets (27-33) @ Wolves (26-32)*

Thank God for Blount and Banks right now.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 58: Rockets (27-33) @ Wolves (26-32)*

What a way to start the 4th quarter. 8-0 run for Houston.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Game 58: Rockets (27-33) @ Wolves (26-32)*

Looking on the bright side... because of all those missed shots by both teams KG only needs three more to take the rebounding lead.

... Yeah, with McCants shooting 0-6 that was the best I could come up with.

2 more... (needs 22)


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Game 58: Rockets (27-33) @ Wolves (26-32)*

wow this is frustrating.. one FG in the last 7 minutes.. 

CMON!!!!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Ohh what a shame loosing this one when KG and Banks playing so good.
i don't know about you guys but Ricky let me down a bit.
we needed to win this one to get a boost into the road trip that atarts tommrow at Utah.
26-33. 23 games to go-who thinks we will get into the playoffs?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LoL,,..The wolves shouldve won this one..


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Drought was what killed us in the game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Great game thread, gotta love the Yao pic :laugh:

McGrady was out, but Yao more than made up for his absense. No offense to you guys as this question's been asked to us Houston fans numerous times, but are you guys ready to fold and look to the lottery?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Well, on the bright side KG only needs 14 boards in his next game to take the lead in rebounding.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> No offense to you guys as this question's been asked to us Houston fans numerous times, but are you guys ready to fold and look to the lottery?


"No offense"? I'm not even a Wolves fan, and that's an offensive question.

Players like Kevin Garnett don't just "fold and look to the lottery." No matter what goes on, you can bet he'll continue to fight all the way.

Laurie


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

endora60 said:


> "No offense"? I'm not even a Wolves fan, and that's an offensive question.
> 
> Players like Kevin Garnett don't just "fold and look to the lottery." No matter what goes on, you can bet he'll continue to fight all the way.
> 
> Laurie


No doubt the players especially KG will be fighting 'til the end, but I mean as T'wolves fans would you guys just wanna start looking into a better draft position now? I'm not saying you should, just a general yes or no question.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> No doubt the players especially KG will be fighting 'til the end, but I mean as T'wolves fans would you guys just wanna start looking into a better draft position now? I'm not saying you should, just a general yes or no question.


They'll keep fighing but we have no chance for the playoffs barring a miracle.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

they better give KG some help over the off season, or at least a better plan than they have at the moment..
other teams are developing new talent and making big moves, the wolves havnt improved at all over the last couple of years.
WCF to no playoffs 2 years straight is definately not where this franchise wants to be heading


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

wait
i havent done the math or calculated or anything

but minny isnt completely out of the playoff picture right?!
4 games behind?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

not completely out of the picture.. it is still possible.
but they need luck, and they really need to step up their play.
there would be no point scraping into the playoffs playing the way we are at the moment just to thrown out of the 1st round without too much effort.
i do still hope they get on a role, if they click in the big games they can do some damage.
think its going to be a lotto year though


----------

